

How My Music Was Plagiarized for Profit and How I Fought Back - usea
http://jeremylimmusic.com/legal/how-my-music-was-plagiarized-for-profit-and-how-i-fought-back-joseph-ti-into-the-deep/

======
brokentone
If everything Jeremy Lim is saying is true, it's encouraging to see the
dreaded DMCA being used to fight against actual IP violations of "the little
guy," as well as companies going above and beyond to help him out. Kudos
Jeremy - nice artistic work, and working with the system to recover your work.

------
anigbrowl
I can't believe how selfish this guy is. Doesn't he know that having other
people lay claim to his music is the highest form of praise? Praise that he
doesn't deserve, since he doesn't play live and appears to think that he
should be entitled to exploit his own creative output for financial gain. A
real parasite on society.

/sarcasm

~~~
noonespecial
_Steal my music? I can accept that and can even appreciate the exposure. Steal
my music with someone else’s name on it? Oh, man. I wanted to hurl._

Sarcasm aside, this is a wide miss when it comes to this guy. There's a huge
difference between a fan that wants to hear your tracks for free (which they
can _all_ do right on the artist's website and youtube channel) and a predator
who searches for that perfect nexus of mildly popular up-and-comer who lacks
the legal muscle to fight back in order to exploit both artist and fan alike.

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't know why the three of you insist on trying to shift the argument to
piracy, which I didn't even bring up. There, unfortunately, lots of people who
defend the idea that 'there's nothing new under the sun' and therefore it's OK
to appropriate the work of others for remixing or what-all else.

The fact that you're defending against an argument I never made in the first
place strikes me as a classic case of 'protesting too much'.

------
mwilcox
A quick search on Google Play still lists the track mentioned:
[http://i.imgur.com/IUe6qwE.png](http://i.imgur.com/IUe6qwE.png)

------
SyneRyder
This happens quite often. Something similar happened to Bjorn Lynne, who some
might remember as "Dr Awesome" from the days of .MOD files. Bjorn posted his
story via updates on Facebook:

[https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1015166480...](https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151664802911868&id=41670261867)
[https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1015166480...](https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151664803161868&id=41670261867)
[https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1015168726...](https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151687263021868&id=41670261867)

